# Transfert FTP Freebox lent, normal ?



## SexMagik (21 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Je possède une Freebox HD, ainsi qu' une xbox 360. Avant, lorsque je voulais regarder un film, je le transferais sur la console via Vuze, c' était instantané. Seulement la bete ronronne beaucoup, je me suis donc demandé si je pouvais envoyer mon film sur la Freebox plutot. J' ai trouvé comment faire avec les FTP et Filezilla, mais le transfert est extremement lent, j' ai le temps de regarder le film 2 fois !

Donc voilà, je ne m' y connais pas trop dans ce domaine là, j' imagine que dans les 2 moyens que j' utilise la technique est differente puisque pour l' un il n' y a pas d' attente contrairement à l' autre, mais je voulais savoir si il n' y avait pas une alternative concernant la Freebox, ou meme un moyen d' accelerer le transfert via Filezilla.

Merci !


----------



## jemeor (26 Mai 2011)

Salut,

J'ai également rencontré un problème de transfert FTP devenu très lent avec une freebox. La copie plafonnait à 100Ko/s, les suppressions de fichiers prenaient un temps anormalement long.

Après redémarrage du boitier TV (mise hors tension complète, pas un simple redémarrage) le débit est redevenu correct: environ 3Mo/s en wifi. Pas sûr que ce soit le même problème chez toi, c'est peut être dû à une limitation quelque part: routeur, wifi... Tu peux toujours faire un test cablé directement en ethernet, histoire de voir si dans ce cas le débit est meilleur.


----------

